# Google date (mmm-yy) ?



## aamir (Sep 1, 2012)

I want in Google spreadsheet to display the date in "mmm-yy" format, easy in excel but hard to find in Google spreadsheet


----------



## aamir (Sep 1, 2012)

```
[COLOR=#000000][FONT=arial]=text([/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#109618][FONT=arial]A3[/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=#000000][FONT=arial],"mmm-yy")[/FONT][/COLOR]
```
 , where A3 is a date.

anyone has better idea ??


----------



## barry houdini (Sep 1, 2012)

Does this help?


----------



## aamir (Sep 1, 2012)

yes, a lil but cell becomes text & if i want to further want to perform operations, becomes difficult.

Like in Ms excel i was doing 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=IF(MONTH(E3)>MONTH($E$3)," ",E3)
```
 but here i have to do 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=IF(MONTH(A3)>MONTH($A$3)," ",text(A3,"dd-mmm-yy"))
```
 to get same result


----------

